# DVD auf 2 DVD's aufteilen



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

ich möchte eine DVD (6,7 GB) als Sicherheitskopie auf 2 DVD's aufteilen. Im WWW ahbe ich schon viele Anleitungen gefunden, die beziehen sich aber alle auf das Erstellen von (S)VCD's.

Nun bin ich an dem Stand, daß ich folgende Dateien auf dem PC habe : 
VIDEO_TS.BUP   VIDEO_TS.IFO   VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP/IFO/VOB
VTS_02_0.BUP/IFO/VOB
VTS_03_0.BUP/IFO/VOB
VTS_03_1.VOB
VTS_03_2.VOB
VTS_03_3.VOB
VTS_03_4.VOB
VTS_03_5.VOB

D.h. es gibt bei VTS_03 mehrere VOB-Dateien aber nur eine IFO/BUP Datei. Die VTS_03 passen zusammen nicht auf eine DVD, also muss ich sie aufteilen.

Nero meckert aber immer, daß die Neuzuordnung nicht stimmt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies Problem zu lösen ? (ohne Umwandlung und der damit verbundenen Qualitätsverschlechterung (?))

Ciao Stefan


----------



## axn (7. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag!

Direkte Frage, indirekte Atwort!   :
Wie man ohne Umstände eine DVD auf zwei aufteilt weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute dass das ohne großes hin und her gerechne nich funktioniert.
Vielleicht hilft dir ja DVD Shrink weiter. Dieses Tool rechnet Standart DVDs auf DVD-R Größe runter. Die Qualität bleibt dabei eigentlich hervorragend. 

mfG

axn


----------



## CrytopX (7. Oktober 2004)

DVD Shrink ist schon eine Lösung.
Du kannst im Reauthor Modus die Range deines Filmes einstellen
und so dementsprechend den Film in beliebig viele Teile splitten.
Man muss nur jeden Teil separat bearbeiten.


----------



## Leola13 (8. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

danke für die Tipps. Hat Super geklappt. Einfacher kann's nicht gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

